# What Probiotics to take with Z Pack



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

I have Kyo-Dophilus and PB8. Which is better with Z Pack? My Doc said he didn't think I needed them with this antibiotic, but they don't know as much as we do here.I started the Z pack today and already took my Kyo-Dophilus this morning. Will that be enough?I'm on vacation from work this week and don't want to spend it being sick. Should I double my dose?Any help is much appreciated.







You guys are the best!Thanks,Joyce


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Joyce,It's great you're taking the kyo--that's what I would do(& I'd double/triple the dose). Here's some advice on taking it with antibiotics~"If a course of antibiotics is being taken, Kyo-Dophilus can be taken at least 2 hours apart during the course of the antibiotics and for twice the length of the antiobiotics course. eg. Antibiotic course ten days, take Kyo-Dophilus for the 10 days of the antibiotic course and continue for another 20 days. " http://www.kordels.co.nz/kordels/kor007.htm (The PB8 couldn't hurt either, it's just from my own experience, I saw no measureable improvements from taking it. Other people have.)Have a GREAT vacation!!Talissa


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Joyce,It's great you're taking the kyo--that's what I would do(& I'd double/triple the dose). Here's some advice on taking it with antibiotics~"If a course of antibiotics is being taken, Kyo-Dophilus can be taken at least 2 hours apart during the course of the antibiotics and for twice the length of the antiobiotics course. eg. Antibiotic course ten days, take Kyo-Dophilus for the 10 days of the antibiotic course and continue for another 20 days. " http://www.kordels.co.nz/kordels/kor007.htm (The PB8 couldn't hurt either, it's just from my own experience, I saw no measureable improvements from taking it. Other people have.)Have a GREAT vacation!!Talissa


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Joyce-Whatever one you choose to take should be ok, just try and take it for at least a week after the z-pack, and remember the med is still working in your system for a full 10 days even though you only take it for 5.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Joyce-Whatever one you choose to take should be ok, just try and take it for at least a week after the z-pack, and remember the med is still working in your system for a full 10 days even though you only take it for 5.


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanks Talissa & NancyCat,I really appreciate the input. I'm going to double up on the Kyo and take it at the double dose for 30 days.Today is day 2 of the Z Pack so far so good, but I usually don't get my IBS going until day 3.Hope this does the trick.I really am greatful for the tips!Take Care,Joyce


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanks Talissa & NancyCat,I really appreciate the input. I'm going to double up on the Kyo and take it at the double dose for 30 days.Today is day 2 of the Z Pack so far so good, but I usually don't get my IBS going until day 3.Hope this does the trick.I really am greatful for the tips!Take Care,Joyce


----------

